# Delivery Madone



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

I've ordered a Madone size 62 in Oktober. The bike would be delivered in december.. than in january...then in feb....
Anybody any idee what is going wrong?


----------



## BiknG8r (Apr 21, 2003)

*Madone delivery*

I attended an in shop trek demo yesterday in Chesapeake, VA. I asked about delivery issues and was told that the problem with Madone and 5900 deliveries is that Shimano is not keeping up with demand from Trek. The Trek rep Dave told me that Trek is Shimano's biggest US customer and that supply of (especially) 10 speed Dura-Ace has been VERY low. 

Incredibly, if you had ordered just a frameset or a Project One paintjob, you would probably already have had your bike!

Good luck, hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

*Madone*

I have only ordered the frameset. I seems to be more difficult to get the frameset than the complete bike;


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*Just got mine*

I heard that getting the frame only was going to be delayed, and that most frames were going out as complete bikes. Just picked up my Madone (full bike) today. Wow!!! I hope it rides like my 5900.


----------



## bugleboy (Nov 20, 2001)

*how does kestrel have it then*



BiknG8r said:


> I attended an in shop trek demo yesterday in Chesapeake, VA. I asked about delivery issues and was told that the problem with Madone and 5900 deliveries is that Shimano is not keeping up with demand from Trek. The Trek rep Dave told me that Trek is Shimano's biggest US customer and that supply of (especially) 10 speed Dura-Ace has been VERY low.
> 
> Incredibly, if you had ordered just a frameset or a Project One paintjob, you would probably already have had your bike!
> 
> ...


Not to knock on what you said that your rep said. I wanted to get a madone and was told about the delivery problems then the same thing was said about the 5900. It was the fault of shimano. But when I showed interest in a kestrel evoke I was told that I could have it in a week or two with full dura ace 10. The specialized sworks is available in all frame sizes and both dura ace cannondale are available.
my question is what's the real reason for the delays with the treks


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Spoke to Trek rep today*

NO DELAYS WITH DURA ACE. Only delays from Shimano are with Ultegra 9spd NOT Dura Ace. Trek only has problems with delivery on Madones due to some fabrication (paint) issues. Not sure who made up the Dura Ace thing, it isn't true. 5900 are readily available and if your shop says otherwise call another shop


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*Pic of new Madone*

Here's a preview pic. I'm trying to decide between Full Campy Record w Carbon Cranks....or keep the 10 speed Dura-Ace. I'm definitely keeping the Campy Full Carbon Hyperon Tubulars.....Also swappping out the 75mm shorty Bontrager stem (came with the 50cm) for 100mm (the right size)


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

trauma-md said:


> Here's a preview pic. I'm trying to decide between Full Campy Record w Carbon Cranks....or keep the 10 speed Dura-Ace. I'm definitely keeping the Campy Full Carbon Hyperon Tubulars.....Also swappping out the 75mm shorty Bontrager stem (came with the 50cm) for 100mm (the right size)


I have chosen for the campa 3x10. The new Dura ace is only availeble in 2x10


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

trauma-md said:


> Here's a preview pic. I'm trying to decide between Full Campy Record w Carbon Cranks....or keep the 10 speed Dura-Ace. I'm definitely keeping the Campy Full Carbon Hyperon Tubulars.....Also swappping out the 75mm shorty Bontrager stem (came with the 50cm) for 100mm (the right size)


How is it driving????????


----------



## Mad-One (Feb 7, 2004)

I've also ordered a Trek Madone on October 4th, but in size 54. I've also no idea when the bike is coming. It might be, that Europe hasn't the highest priority for Trek. 

@trauma-md
Nice picture.
Do you have another pictures, to shorten my waiting time?


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

Bike shop told me that my Madone will be delivered week 13. Wait, see and hope....


----------



## Mad-One (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 13, that is still a long time for you  , i hope my Madone will be delivered at the same time. Then are we both happy. 

I suspect that my bike is coming later, my dealer has no idea when it comes, that's not a good indicator. 

by the way
I've ordered the complete bike.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

We finally delivered our first Madone to a customer the other day. It was a 50cm that was ordered with us back in August.


----------



## Mad-One (Feb 7, 2004)

My LBS told me, that my Madone will be delivered in the middle of may 04, after 7-8 months of waiting.  

It seems Trek have a Problem with my Size, i have 54 cm, the dealer told me that some bikes in Switzerland are already delivered, but all in different sizes than mine.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

Mad-One said:


> My LBS told me, that my Madone will be delivered in the middle of may 04, after 7-8 months of waiting.
> 
> It seems Trek have a Problem with my Size, i have 54 cm, the dealer told me that some bikes in Switzerland are already delivered, but all in different sizes than mine.


Andr my dealer told me yesterday that my 62 is expected on 22/04. Hoping.....;


----------



## Mad-One (Feb 7, 2004)

MADWAITER said:


> Andr my dealer told me yesterday that my 62 is expected on 22/04. Hoping.....;


Hello Maidwaiter, 

Do you have your Madone? I'm still waiting for almost 7 months. There's still no News concerning my bike. I hate it.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

*Madone*

I've got my Madone now 7 weeks. Wonderfull bike.Thake the time to wait, later you will be happy that you didn'd chose for the qiuck deliverly of a 5500.
The design is extremely beautifull, the painting is poor. could be better.


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

I ordered my Madone Project One 5 weeks ago. Trek told me that it will not arrive until the last week in June. We'll see when it gets here......


----------



## lancewannabe (Jan 1, 2003)

*got mine pretty quick...I guess*

Ordered it in mid Jan, received it April 5. But it was a P1 full bike. here are some pics.


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

Sweet looking bike. What does it weigh?


----------



## lancewannabe (Jan 1, 2003)

14.5 lbs with 303s. IT'S FREAKIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

great weight. Heard today from my LBS that Trek has started working on _MY_ Madone Project One Mountain Storm. Maybe it *will * be here the last week in June. Maybe


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

My P1 Mountain Storm Madone arrived today!!!  Haven't ridden it yet as it is raining.  Just waiting for the rain to stop.....


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

*My madone*



MADWAITER said:


> I've got my Madone now 7 weeks. Wonderfull bike.Thake the time to wait, later you will be happy that you didn'd chose for the qiuck deliverly of a 5500.
> The design is extremely beautifull, the painting is poor. could be better.


I have read alot opf people are not happy with the paint finish. But honestly i dont find mine has such problems, no bubbles no un even coating etc.. I think its funny how the madone was so hyped and now they are going to a madone/5900 hybride and calling it a madone SSL. Yes yes i know the march goes on for the next best thing but still. I think bikes are so light now than unles you are so efficent yourself and in super great shape a pound or 2 on a bike inst going to matter so much, not that i dont like high tech stuff, i mean its fun! anyway all your bikes on here are pretty here is mine, the picture ios a bit out dated because i went to a DURA ACE post and a turbomatic 4 saddle, THe deda synapsi bars are not legal to race with, but, im not racing and they are very comfy and they further enhace the carbon feel. I use the aero spkes because they are bomb proof more or less, but my GOD are they heavy. 

Im not the lightest thing out there myself and i tend to build my spoked wheels up 36 3 cross. I (personally) think anyone over 200 pounds should do this but im never one to say my way is the best, never. Back in the day mavic sold complete rioms and hubs combinations. I remeber when you could get a gl 280 rim or a 330 (grames) and back then when i was a kid i could get away with that because i was skin and bones but on the flip side you could get a rtoubaix service course rim set if you were bigger and bild it up how you liked. Now a days they tend to make wheels for guys who are 150 pounds or people who will spend 1000$ on a set of wheels that wont last long, anyway sorry to rant! have fun riding and be safe.  
Damian


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

Well, I've put about 200 miles on my Madone. I could write a 1000 words to describe what the bike is like, but to save time, it's great. It's faster than my 2002 5200, much lighter, climbs better, handles better, even the stock seat is better....simply put, the bike is what it is supposed to be, better! The 5200 has served me very well, but I now have a better bike, the Madone 5.9.


----------

